# What kind of cory do i have?



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I know that mom dad and baby are panda corys. What kind of cory is on the right? He just came with the tank. 
Thanks


----------



## Unearthed (May 7, 2012)

Is he tan or blueish?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

He's a tan colour with dark spots. I am thinking a pepper, or emerald, but have not done much research on him. If you catch him in the right light, he does have a greenish ting to him. I usually just see his tan and spotted colour.


----------

